# Solved: Using a Wacom graphics tablet with Windows 7



## mariner8381 (Jan 2, 2013)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU 550 @ 3.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 37 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6007 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce 310, 512 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 183129 MB, Free - 127496 MB; W: Total - 389377 MB, Free - 349341 MB; Z: Total - 381257 MB, Free - 274010 MB;
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0C2KJT
Antivirus: AVG Anti-Virus Free Edition 2013, Updated and Enabled

I have a Wacom CTE-440 graphics tablet that I used to run on my Win XP computer. I've now upgraded to a Win 7 computer, downloaded the new Wacom Win 7 driver but can't find where to set up the graphics tablet in the Control Panel like I used to in XP. 

How do I set up the tablet to work on Win 7?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does this help
http://viziblr.com/news/2011/8/14/the-ultimate-guide-to-making-your-wacom-tablet-work-on-windo.html


----------



## mariner8381 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes, thank you so much!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome :up: thanks for letting us know


----------

